# Free "Get Blown Away" poster....



## enathan1085 (Jul 1, 2006)

So I don't know how many of ya'll out there are audiophiles, vintage audio junkies, music buffs, or just fans of cool posters but here goes: 

So some of you may remember this poster: 






its a pretty famous poster from back in the hey-day of vintage amps, recievers, tube speakers, and turntables. Now an audio company named Maxell, in the interests of advertising their brand name, is offering a special promotion whereby anybody e-mailing them and requesting the above poster will get it sent to them. For free. Yes, completely free. 

In case anybody is interested in procuring said poster here's the info: 
Contact Maxell

Just e-mail their tech support people asking for the poster and listing your address. Hope somebody finds this useful. Peace.


----------



## davebz (Jul 2, 2006)

I remember that one.  Thanks for reminding me to pull my McIntosh receiver out of the closet at some point when I have the funds for total restoration.

Current System:  Denon AVR 1705 receiver, Mirage Nanosat 5.1 package, Sony SCD-C222ES SACD player, Sony DVP-NS50P DVD, Dish vip622 DVR, Samsung TXM3096 HD monitor, Pure AV power conditioner, Monster audiophile series and MIT cables/interconnects.


----------



## enathan1085 (Jul 2, 2006)

My very very basic current system:  Technics SL1200 turntable, Sherwood S-7310 reciever, 2x Technics SLB-35 speakers, 2x Omega 400 speakers.  Simple, easy, gets the job done.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 2, 2006)

That's weird. This ad used to be for Memorex. My dad (a complete audio-phile) remembers them showing this while playing Wagner's "Ride of the Valkyries" and the tag was "Is it live, or is it Memorex?"

Did Maxell buy Memorex when I wasn't paying attention?


----------



## speXedy (Jul 2, 2006)

Funny world .. I showed this thread to my father, because we sell on eBay. we had this poster last winter and were trying to sell it on eBay. The high bidder ended up being my older cousin from NYC so we just gave it to him. My father didn't really want to part ways with it. So he just emailed them, for some reason I think that's a little to easy to get a free poster, but I&#8217;ll tell you all what happens.
Small world eh?


----------



## enathan1085 (Jul 2, 2006)

speXedy said:
			
		

> Funny world .. I showed this thread to my father, because we sell on eBay. we had this poster last winter and were trying to sell it on eBay. The high bidder ended up being my older cousin from NYC so we just gave it to him. My father didn't really want to part ways with it. So he just emailed them, for some reason I think that's a little to easy to get a free poster, but I&#8217;ll tell you all what happens.
> Small world eh?



Well my poster hasn't showed up here yet, but I received this e-mail response from Maxell:

_Mr. Hill,

Thank you for contacting Maxell.

We appreciate your interest in Maxell and our products.  Your request has been submitted to our corporate office and the poster will be sent to the address you included in your email as soon as they are available.  

Again, thank you for contacting Maxell Technical Support.
Susan S._

All I did was e-mail their tech support and give them my address, tell them I had heard about the promotional give-away, and request one of the posters.  I have a few good friends, who told me about the promotion, who have received their posters so I'm pretty sure its on the level.  Ciao.


----------

